# Proper motorhome thread, door repair



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As it´s part of the body I assume this is the right place :serious:

All I did was shut the door, _as you do when you come out _:grin2: and I heard a bang, opened the door and the bin had broken off.

Has this happened to anyone else, if so how did you mend it? The chiefs brain is at work and he is planning what to do, but maybe there is an easy fix you know of.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lidl carrier bag and gaffer tape.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If it were mine I'd fabricate a pair of caps and fix them in place, I say a pair as it would keep the appearance and hopefully make it look original.
I'd use something like .5 mm 302 stainless sheet as it could be nicely polished for a decent finish.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> If it were mine I'd fabricate a pair of caps and fix them in place, I say a pair as it would keep the appearance and hopefully make it look original.
> I'd use something like .5 mm 302 stainless sheet as it could be nicely polished for a decent finish.
> 
> .


He has a question, how would you fill the hole & how would you keep it in?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round 1*

the brass insert.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round 2*

Insert inserted with the inserter :grin2:

Now he needs some filler to hold it in with. It´s too darned hot to go out to get some today so unless he finds some in his store cupboard the finish will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy him some white Milliput to play with, it's very useful stuff.

https://www.milliput.com

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milliput-E...ords=Milliput&qid=1560627422&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Buy him some white Milliput to play with, it's very useful stuff.
> 
> https://www.milliput.com
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milliput-E...ords=Milliput&qid=1560627422&s=gateway&sr=8-1


Thats a very appropriate name Alan :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Buy him some white Milliput to play with, it's very useful stuff.
> 
> https://www.milliput.com
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milliput-E...ords=Milliput&qid=1560627422&s=gateway&sr=8-1


The Chief will be looking into that on Monday Alan, there are a lot of them.


----------

